# Jaw/Tongue pain



## Que49 (Jul 18, 2001)

Just a quick question. I have been diagnosed with Fibro/ and IBS. Something I have had off and on for several years is the pain in the jaw/tongue. Recently it seems to be worse, happening more often. It occurs within ten minutes of eating and lasts up to 10 minutes. I have read most of the things on the board and see no mention of this. Just wondering if anyone else has this happen to them? Thank You in advance.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Que, I have jaw pain all the time. No tongue pain, though. Is it no matter what you eat that you get it? My Mom gets it when she eats citrus.Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I think TMJ is fairly common among fibromites. It causes jaw pain, and sometimes causes the jaw to lock up. Could be the culprit for the jaw pain, but really, who knows!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Que, if in doubt about your symptoms and pain, ask your doctor. But here are some links on Temporomandibular Joint Dysfunction (TMJ) incase it's of relevance:TMJ basic introduction: http://www.tmj.org/basics.asp TMJ & Fibromyalgia: http://www.tmjoints.org/newslets/SUMMER98.htm#relationship


> quoteatients with fibromyalgia have been demonstrated to have a higher than expected rate of TMJ, and patients with TMJ have been demonstrated to have a higher than expected rate of fibromyalgia [13]. It is likely that in many cases TMJ is occurring because of pain in the entire region of the temporomandibular joint, and is associated with diffuse tenderness in the soft tissues in this region, and thus represents a localized form of fibromyalgia, or myofascial pain. Patients with TMJ also have a higher than expected rate of many other fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndrome symptoms, including fatigue as well as many of the other symptoms noted below


I get pain in the jaw, with clicking and clunking (especially when I yawn or eat French bread!) and sometimes it locks. It does ache after eating too. Is your pain on one side, or both?


----------



## Que49 (Jul 18, 2001)

Thanks everyone, I do not see a particular food causing the problem it does not seem to matter. Also I have alot of clicking and such on both sides, but the pain is unbelievable. TMJ has to be by a dentist right? I just did all my x-rays and such and no one said anything. I will check out the links.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I certainly know about TMJ firsthand too, but not the tongue pain. Gum chewing makes my jaw hurt worse. There are some chemicals/flavorings in some gum that seem to irritate my tongue though. I think cinnamon gums do this after awhile for me. I gave up gum-chewing for Lent, and I don't crave chewing it as much anymore.


----------

